# مساعده*في automation studio



## dawy (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتاج*مساعده*ضروريه*وهي*ان*يقوم*احد*الاعضاء برفع هذا valve علي*شكل automation studio file بعد*استخدام valve builder لبناءه ,حيث*ان valve builder لا*يعمل*عندي*ولا*استطيع*اكمال*المشروع*المطلوب*مني*بدون*هدا*ال*valve.
رابط*الvalve
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzlimcjwtwk
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?tdkyyyzz2gw
شكرا*جزيلا*لكم


----------



## abanoup serry (5 يوليو 2010)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/ABANOUP/Desktop/Project1.pr5
اتفضل الحل


----------



## abanoup serry (5 يوليو 2010)

file:///C:/Documents and Settings/ABANOUP/Desktop/Project1.pr5
اتفضل الحل


----------



## abanoup serry (5 يوليو 2010)

the solution


----------

